# weight watchers or slimming world?



## Lydiarose

which one is better?? im joining either one this week! x


----------



## Vickie

I don't know anything about SW but have been following WW since January 2010 and really like the program. I like that it allows me to eat normal foods but to watch my portion and cut back on the bad stuff. I feel like it's given me a good knowledge of what to eat and correct portion sizes etc. which I never had before


----------



## Lydiarose

if you dont mind me asking,how much have you lost?


----------



## Vickie

100 pounds :)


----------



## lucylu79

Lydiarose said:


> which one is better?? im joining either one this week! x

As someone who has done both, I would say its up to you and what your eating habits already are.

SW lets you eat until you are satisfied, some say that they cant believe how much they are actually eating but its because you fill up on unlimited healthy low fat food, therefore less likely to snack on naughty things. Saying that you are aloud to have the treats, i'm on SW at the mo and I allow myself 70 sins per week and i've not gone without my red wine and a the odd bag of french fries!!

I did join WW, it wasn't for me for the simple fact that I couldn't get into the point counting, plus I didn't seem to get many points to start with. My lack of height and weight to loose meant that I could only have around 18 and with a banana being 1 point I struggled. Saying that though I imagine it would teach you better portion control.

Thats it really - Do you want to eat loads and loose weight? SW is for you.

Hope this helps!!!

xx


----------



## bump_wanted

Im doing sw atm and ill tell you tomorrow night how im doing but honestly ive not been hungry

Where as ww i was hungry to begin with and i basically ate as little as i could plus no fruit because it counted as points but i did loose weight.

Sw i cook loads WW was mainly frozen quick meals.

SW everyone eats the same WW was a different shop for me and one for DH, so both were roughly the same money wise. 

Lol if you make sense of this well done xx


----------



## louisiana

ww is now different as fruit is now free. ive not tried sw tho so i cant coment on that.but first ww meeting is free so u could go along and see what u think once its been explained to u


----------



## bloodbinds

I think weightwatchers is amazing! I most just buy their ready meals, which taste gorgoeus, and bulk them up with veg, i am never hungry and can eat three meals a day and still be under my point limit, so allowed treats if i want!
I've lost about a stone and a half in 6 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## GlasgowAngel

I prefer slimming world. I don't think eating ready meals is really all that healthy and slimming world encourages you to use a lot more raw ingredients. Also I can save my syns if I need to.


----------



## Lydiarose

Well i think im going to try WW as the first meeting is free?

Its in the morning so i will let you all know how i get on :)

Im currently 11 stone and 5ft 2 - size 14.

Hoping to get to 10stone by august. Is that realistic with WW? 

x


----------



## Vickie

GlasgowAngel said:


> I prefer slimming world. I don't think eating ready meals is really all that healthy and slimming world encourages you to use a lot more raw ingredients. Also I can save my syns if I need to.

I don't use any of the ready made meals on WW and cook from scratch 99% of the time :) I think it depends on what works best for you as to which way you go. Saying that we don't have SW here so I don't really understand the plan completely or how it works :flower:

I can't convert stone to pounds so no idea I'm afraid as to how plausible it is :blush:


----------



## Lydiarose

a stone is 14iibs hun x


----------

